# Anyone have experience with drooping tiel wings?



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Last Friday I took in a female cinnamon pied pearl cockatiel from a lady I know who breeds. She claims one night her birds had a horrible night fright episode and then later on noticed this little girl's wing seemed to be bothering her. She had not been taken to the vet for the injury. 

I felt sorry for this tiel and agreed to let her come live with us. I have three females who live together in harmony and thought since I had the room in the cage one more wouldn't hurt. 

The little girl we named Morgan. She's been a breeder for two different people and never had a name before. She's officially retired now. She seems to favor her right wing and will not go to the top of the cage at all. Plus it looks to me that her wings are droopy. I was advised it may be tendon damage or a break causing this. 

So, has anyone on here had any experience with droopy wings and the damage that may cause it? I'm wondering what if anything can be done to help this problem? I've made an appointment with my great avian vet but the appointment is not until Wednesday. I appreciate any feedback or thoughts about Morgan.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My lovebird has a droopy wing that is the result of it being dislocated and healing without treatment. (I was away at college and my parents just didn't know well enough to know there was a problem.  ) Generally speaking, droopy wings can be a sign of serious illness/weakness, but in this case it does sound more like an injury. Keep her warm and monitor her behavior. It would be great if there was any way to get her in sooner, as she's probably in pain.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey. my name is Morgan!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your lovebird's hurt wing. I appreciate your post. 

I've been watching Morgan closely and she just occasionally seems to favor her right wing. She's been eating so well since being here. I order a good seed brand that doesn't have sunflower seeds and she's really enjoying it and I think she's been trying the pellets too. I gave her a cuddle bone today as I didn't see one in her previous cage.

Morla, my other three tiels have alcohol named-Moonshine, Midori, and Martini. I wanted to keep with the theme and finally thought of the Captain Morgan's Rum and thought Morgan was a pretty name for such a pretty little tiel who never had one before.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I took Morgan to the vet today. Her wing was broken but it was a break from a long time ago. It looked really bad to me. The vet thought during the night fright she rehurt that wing. She is to be in an incubator cage until the follow up visit a week from this Friday. She doesn't want the previous broken bone to protrude through the skin in a regular cage since she's still favoring it. She will never be able to fly again.

She also did a fecal sample and there was a lot of bacteria in it. She gave me a medication to put in her water at least once a day. She didn't want undue stress from me hand feeding her a medication.


----------

